# Does it matter



## Buddamonk (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello all, I have a couple questions I can't seem to find anywhere....maybe someone here can assist me.
I have a 5x5 tent that I am going to be venting a 1000 watter.
#1. I have a 1000w digital ballast hooked up to an adjust a wing, do I need to some how vent this light or would I be ok with regular in/out take? If I do have to vent, what is the best way to vent an adjust a wing?
#2. Does it matter if the exhaust is at the top of the tent or the bottom? Researching I find a lot of ppl exhaust high, and intake low...but that is usually with hoods. Is it just a matter of preference or does it HAVE to be out high in low?
Anyone with an opinion, please respond and help a novice out.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 30, 2012)

i would do a test run with no plants and see how hot it gets, heat rises so it makes sense to exhaust from the top


----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2012)

You will need to vent your tent at the very least...depending on how hot it gets where you live you might need to explore other avenues as well. Where I live it gets too hot to grow in the Summer so I take them off.  If you can keep the room where the tent is cool and vent the hot air from the tent elsewhere you shld be able to get by without a vented hood or cool tube. My tent has passive intakes along the bottom and I remove the hot air from up top and exhaust the air out of the room. I use a 600w in a cool tube and a 400w in a standard reflector in a 4x4 tent.   Jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2012)

Ventilation is for more than just keeping your space cool.  You need to exchange the air in your space, regardless of the temps.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on.

However in a 25 sq ft tent with a 1000W light, I am sure that it is going to get hot and you are going to have to remove heat.  I prefer air cooled hoods--you may find you have a hard time cooling your space without one.  You are going to just need to experiment and see how hot it gets.  We pull exhaust from the top of the space because hot air rises.  I can easily be 20 degrees difference between the air on the floor and the air at the ceiling.  I run my flowering lights at night during the summer.


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 30, 2012)

Venting your tent serves several purposes which are paramont to a good grow, and a sucessful harvest. 
  First, it allows your plants to have fresh air at all times, while discarding the CO2 depleated air from your grow space. 
  Second, It allows you to eleminate the smells that some of the stronger strains available on the market today, Produce, by pulling the air from your grow space using a filter. 
  Third, It allows you to draw the heat produced by your HID lighting, out of your grow space, allowing you a better chance of maintaining an ideal enviroment with which to grow. 
  Depending on the amount of air exchange, it is possable to keep any space cool reguardless of the reflector type, or the wattage, but rate of air exchange is dictated by the choice of reflector. The problem with wing type reflectors is it's inability to even remotely confine the heat produced by the HID light, as opposed to vented hoods, and cool tubes. With Vented hoods and cool tubes, and a large enough Vortex style fan, it is possable to draw the air from inside the grow space out through the reflector, drawing the heat produced by the light out before it can effect the space. With a wing type reflector, the amount of air exchange required to keep the grow space at the desired temps, is greatly increaced due to it's inability to channel the heat away from the plants, and out of the space.


----------

